# Cage Expansions?



## MissyAndMoonlight (Nov 6, 2015)

I have an ok sized cage, but would really like to expand it so my babies have more room to run and play, since we are in school for most of the day. 

Here is a picture of my cage now. You can also see how much space I have to work with: 
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1446818076.699566.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1446818096.531671.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1446818109.263208.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1446818148.546528.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1446818162.329953.jpg


Thanks!


----------



## MissyAndMoonlight (Nov 6, 2015)

I just realized that I didn't make myself clear at all- I was wondering if anyone had any ideas of how I could safely expand or an expansion design idea. and some ideas of materials. Thanks again!!!


----------



## Azerane (Nov 8, 2015)

Honestly, my initial reaction is to suggest buying a bigger cage to begin with and then also expand a run onto that. Your easiest/cheapest option for expansion is probably to buy an x-pen which you could set up around the cage. Then you could simply leave the front of the hutch open and your rabbis could come and go as they please. The issue with that is they could either jump out, or a predator or similar could jump in. You would need a tall one, and you should have a cover on it so that you could let them out when you're not home. Because you have a fence on two sides, you could probably quite easily attach something that would be supported against the fence on those sides, and by an x-pen on the other sides. Plus it means you won't have to buy as large a pen to get as much room because you can just completed the remaining to sides of a square with an x-pen, rather than build the whole surround with the x-pen.

Whatever you figure out, they definitely need more room and I hope you can figure something out. It 's hard to know what to suggest without knowing your budget or limitations on construction etc.


----------



## MissyAndMoonlight (Nov 8, 2015)

Thanks for that idea. I have a baby/puppy pen I use to put them in when they're out of their cage, but it isn't hardly big enough to go all the way around the cage and still gone them room to play (I even tried it once). I never thought of buying a really big x-pen. Thanks!


----------



## Blue eyes (Nov 8, 2015)

I agree they definitely need more room. If you intend to keep them outdoors, then you may need to build that whole area into a secure habitat. But as Azarene mentioned, it's difficult to offer suggestions when budget and building skill/time come into play. It wouldn't be safe if the expanded area is open on the top. 

I'd like to attach two videos (if I'm able). The first discusses outdoor hutches and shows some alternatives (and the need for more space). [ignore the screen shot - it is about outdoor hutches too]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_vvlb-prX4I&feature=player_embedded"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_vvlb-prX4I&feature=player_embedded[/ame]

The second video is a link to an outdoor hutch that shows a more appropriate outdoor set up (if outdoors is your only option). This video may inspire you by showing a possible way to make full use of the area shown in your photos.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eXKe5tuw47A"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eXKe5tuw47A[/ame]


----------



## MissyAndMoonlight (Nov 8, 2015)

I was thinking about building a drawer to go under the wire part to catch the stray food. I was also thinking of some type of cage (such as a x pen) surrounding it. Let's say budget wasn't an issue (I also have lots of random plywood and building materials). Have any ideas then? I really appreciate it!!


----------



## Blue eyes (Nov 8, 2015)

MissyAndMoonlight said:


> I was thinking about building a drawer to go under the wire part to catch the stray food. I was also thinking of some type of cage (such as a x pen) surrounding it. Let's say budget wasn't an issue (I also have lots of random plywood and building materials). Have any ideas then? I really appreciate it!!


 
I would suggest building something just like the one in the second video above.


----------



## MissyAndMoonlight (Nov 8, 2015)

Ok I like that idea&#128522;


----------



## MissyAndMoonlight (Nov 15, 2015)

I just decided to not risk ruining my cage by trying to build on it, and found a fairly cheep 2 story hutch that got very good reviews. I think this should work perfectly and I know my buns will love it
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1447636889.642818.jpg


----------



## Azerane (Nov 16, 2015)

It still doesn't look all that big, but if it's what works for you then at least it's an improvement on their current set up.


----------



## MissyAndMoonlight (Nov 16, 2015)

No it does not seem to be much wider but it would give them more space to move, and I could add an expansion rabbit run much easier that in my current cage.


----------



## Blue eyes (Nov 16, 2015)

I see no dimensions for that - even when I checked on Petsmart's site. It does still look quite small (but still an improvement over your current one. 

If you can swing for a bit more, you could consider something more like what is available at this site. (Some chicken coops can work for rabbits)
http://www.hayneedle.com/product/pa...rd-chicken-coophen-house-with-outdoor-run.cfm

You'll want to look at the base dimensions and get as large as you can. Try to keep it closer to 20-25 sq. ft or more. The one pictured is on sale right now - 45% off! This one is just over 20 sq ft base. It is just $349.


----------



## Liung (Nov 24, 2015)

Oh my god no!! $200 for that dinky thing? With that much you could make your own 4x that size!!

Go look up NIC condos! I am able to get my hands on a package of wire squares at Dollarama for ~$2.50/5 squares. Add some foam mats for padding--$20 for 4 2'x2' puzzle mats at Walmart--and a bit of carpet or other soft covering, ~$10-15; and you've got a massive, customizable, build-your-own rabbit condo!

I built a condo as a supplement to my enclosure, and Lahi and Delilah adore sitting on the top shelf, surveying the area.
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1448342102.837100.jpg

But other people have made tons of great creations! Look them up! 

(Btw, please never house your rabbits on wire flooring, it's super bad for them. They get ulcerative pododermatitis, aka sore hocks, nasty red spots on their heels that crack, bleed, develop abscesses, and can ultimately prove fatal like every single rabbit health problem ever. Mine got sore hocks from living on concrete, even though they had access to plenty of soft places to rest off the hard ground. I thankfully caught it before they got serious, but my buns don't ever stand on anything less than carpet now.)


----------



## Watermelons (Nov 24, 2015)

Nic panel cages are not safe for outdoor use.


----------



## MissyAndMoonlight (Nov 25, 2015)

Liung said:


> Oh my god no!! $200 for that dinky thing? With that much you could make your own 4x that size!!
> 
> Go look up NIC condos! I am able to get my hands on a package of wire squares at Dollarama for ~$2.50/5 squares. Add some foam mats for padding--$20 for 4 2'x2' puzzle mats at Walmart--and a bit of carpet or other soft covering, ~$10-15; and you've got a massive, customizable, build-your-own rabbit condo!
> 
> ...




I would absolutely do that, since it would be much cheeper, but my rabbits are outdoor rabbits, and many of those materials wouldn't last very long or work very well. I know my rabbits would also instantly destroy foam puzzle pieces. The wire squares you are talking about- my friend uses those for her indoor guinea pig cage. If I was to use those outdoors there would be little to no wind, rain, snow, or flying dust/dirt protection, and it would be very hard to attach a roof. I appreciate all that information though, and will be sure to use it if I ever build an indoor cage.


----------



## Christiaan (Nov 29, 2015)

Honestly I would just buy the same one again and connect the two. Double the space real fast. I did something like that for a friends outdoor cage. Took me like 1 hour to join them.


----------



## MissyAndMoonlight (Nov 29, 2015)

So not only is the cage small, but now we think it's not going to last another season. My dad and I spent some time the other day reinforcing the cage since the bottom was starting to fall through, since the cage itself is somehow actually expanding. I did find one I like. It's a chicken coop, but it would absolutely work. 
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1448820431.176110.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1448820470.007943.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1448820483.177698.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1448820494.731250.jpg


----------



## Azerane (Dec 2, 2015)

Chicken coops can make great rabbit hutches too, plenty more space in that one too with room to stretch and move in every direction.


----------



## MissyAndMoonlight (Dec 2, 2015)

Yeah, and I found the same exact cage on Amazon for $100 dollars less (I love Amazon)! I'm just going to get a chicken coop when the time comes. Thanks everyone!


----------

